# Uber / James River Insurance



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Can somebody post an url or link to the up to date insurance information, I have one document declaration but the policy period is 12/2013 to 12/2014 ..

think I found one

https://uber-regulatory-documents.s3.amazonaws.com/insurance/COIs/PA.pdf


----------



## Mickeymanp (Apr 9, 2015)

It appears that the Uber Insurance only covers the other car and medical for the other car's occupants. However, what about the Uber Driver's car and passengers? Am I missing something?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Once you are matched with a pax your car is covered with a $1000 deductible. Uber passengers are covered. Your medical is Never covered. 

If you are not matched, you got nada.


----------

